# Couple trips to Union Lake (NJ)



## bassassassin8 (Jun 9, 2011)

Fished last Thursday at Union Lake from 6-11am, was a breezy morning. Pretty slow, we picked up some slime darts & bass on spinnerbaits. I picked up this nice chunk on a boogiebait & a couple others on a topwater frog. 








Fished Union again with pops from 5:30am-11:30am, sunny, HOT, calm turning to breezy by mid morning. We started off pickin up slime darts & some nice crappie on 1/4 oz black/red spinnerbaits early in the AM. The cavitron got no love, nor did the 1.5 or boogiebait for a while. Switched over to drop shotting a finicky tickler & started pickin up bites but seemed like perch. Work another area & picked up this chunk pictured on the boogiebait. Just around 3lbs. Start workin' the East reed line, me drop shotting still & he's throwin a boogiebait. Dad picks up some nice crappie & I put a solid keeper over the gunnels on the DS rig. Lot more slime darts this time likin' the spinnerbaits & boogiebaits. Lookin' to log lots of hours there this summer. Pickin' the place apart little by little.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 9, 2011)

:twisted: Boogie man strikes again. =D> Looks like the time you put in fishing there has really paid off.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 9, 2011)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Boogie man strikes again. =D> Looks like the time you put in fishing there has really paid off.



Makes up for the skunked times we had there :lol: 8)


----------



## shamoo (Jun 11, 2011)

Good job Ryan


----------

